# Computer Guys I need help with my printer!



## Ex-Baptist (Jun 12, 2004)

...all of a suden my printer won't print. I have uninstalled and re-installed my software(also went in and deleted all other printer software). I've got a new printer cable as well. Nothing is working. When I go to install the software my computer says it doesn't detect a printer. Is my printer shot?

Cole


----------



## blhowes (Jun 12, 2004)

Cole,
Sometimes when my computer starts doing weird things, rebooting the system or running defrag often helps. Have you already tried that?

Also, have you checked your computer for viruses?

Bob


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jun 12, 2004)

Have you shut everything down and given your equipment a hard reboot?


----------



## Ex-Baptist (Jun 12, 2004)

Bob,

Yeah I did all that...nothing.



Janice,

How do you do that?

Cole


----------



## blhowes (Jun 12, 2004)

Cole,
I did a little search for troubleshooting computers. The first thing they say is verify that the power light is on. (I know yours most likely is, but sometimes its the obvious things that are overlooked).

Then, here's a way to test you printer from the MS-DOS prompt. 

Printer software test - If you are running MS-DOS, Windows 3.x, Windows 95, Windows 98, or Windows NT you can attempt the following software test:

1. Get to a MS-DOS prompt
2. Get to the root directory - Type cd
3. Reroute dir to printer - Type dir &gt; lpt1
The above should take the directory listing and print to the printer. If this does refer to your operating system trouble shooting section.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jun 12, 2004)

A &quot;hard reboot&quot; simply means to turn everything off, wait a minute, and turn it back on. Bob and I were posting at the same time. It sounds like you probably did that already.

What type of printer do you have?

Are you using windows? What version?

I would make sure all the cables are securely connected to both the printer and the back of your comptuer. Take them out and stick them back in, screwing them in if appropriate.

Has your computer been knocked over or anything? It's likely a software problem, but it could be hardware problem.


----------



## Ex-Baptist (Jun 13, 2004)

Bob,

I'm running XP, wonder if I can still do that test?



Janice,


I figured that's what a hard reboot was but I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something. I've got a HP photosmart 1115. This thing is blowing my mind. The power is on and the screen has all the normal 'stuff' on it. No burning smells coming from it either. I'm just going to take it in to tech shop and see what's up.

Thanks for your help guys! WOW ,Reformed Theology and Computer Support all in one website.

Cole


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (Jun 13, 2004)

system specs would help


You printer may be fine but your ports amy be bad. 
Are you using a USB cable or Parallel? Check to make sure the USB ports are being detected. I have seen this problem on a SystemMax computer. Turn out the moptherboard had defective USB ports. They worked for a bit then they just quit.

Try other devices in the USB ports (if that is what you are using)
Try the printer in another computer if possible.

then

try a system restore using Windows XP 
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/pro/using/itpro/managing/restore.asp

if not good then

Uninstall printer sofware.
Uninstall Printer
Uninstall USB from control panel.
Let windows detect them and reinstall USB drivers on start up.


Perhaps one of us could take control of your computer and troubleshoot it remotely.

Name a time that is good for you.






[Edited on 6-13-2004 by A_Wild_Boar]


----------



## blhowes (Jun 13, 2004)

[b:847b226710]Cole wrote:[/b:847b226710]
I'm running XP, wonder if I can still do that test?

I'm not sure, but I would think so. I'm running Windows ME and I get to the MS DOS prompt from the Start button by going to:

Start &gt; Programs &gt; Accessories &gt; MS_DOS Prompt

Does XP have something like that?

Bob


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (Jun 13, 2004)

[quote:e2a56fd660][i:e2a56fd660]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:e2a56fd660]
[b:e2a56fd660]Cole wrote:[/b:e2a56fd660]
I'm running XP, wonder if I can still do that test?

I'm not sure, but I would think so. I'm running Windows ME and I get to the MS DOS prompt from the Start button by going to:

Start &gt; Programs &gt; Accessories &gt; MS_DOS Prompt

Does XP have something like that?

Bob [/quote:e2a56fd660]

XP calls it command prompt

YOu can also get to it 

Start/Run/ &quot;type in CMD&quot;


----------

